
Frog and Toad are Cofounders - devindotcom
https://medium.com/frog-and-toad-are-cofounders
======
eschutte2
I like this.

“Then you get up from that nap pod and let me get into it,” said Toad “because
I have been crushing it for days and need to chill.”

